# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته برق الکترونیک ملی برم یا ازاد مکانیک؟؟؟

## masudr

سلام. دوستان من دانشگاه ملی رشته برق قبول شدم فقط گرایش الکترونیک . کنترل. مخابرات داره قدرت نداره

ایا من گرایش الکترونیک بخونم بعد کار هس واسی این گرایش در شرکت ها ؟

یا ازاد  مکانیک برم؟

----------


## khaan

من توصیه میکنم یکی از گرایش های همون برق رو بخونی بعدا در ارشد گرایش های قدرت رو شرکت کنی. البته ارشد همه گرایش های برق عالی هستن. 
کلا آینده و بازارکار برق نسبت به مکانیک بهتره

----------


## masudr

> من توصیه میکنم یکی از گرایش های همون برق رو بخونی بعدا در ارشد گرایش های قدرت رو شرکت کنی. البته ارشد همه گرایش های برق عالی هستن. 
> کلا آینده و بازارکار برق نسبت به مکانیک بهتره


من اگر گرایش الکترونیک بخونم بعد می تونم استخدام نیروگاه ها یا شرکت ها بشم؟

----------


## khaan

> من اگر گرایش الکترونیک بخونم بعد می تونم استخدام نیروگاه ها یا شرکت ها بشم؟


قطعا میتونین حتی شرکت های غیرمرتبط با برق هم مهندس الکترونیک زیاد لازم دارن.

----------


## newpath

> من اگر گرایش الکترونیک بخونم بعد می تونم استخدام نیروگاه ها یا شرکت ها بشم؟


دوست عزیز بهتره یه سر به سایتا استخدامی بزنی و شرایطتشونو بخونی .. تو گوگل سرچ بزنی زیاد هست .. در مورد گرایشم خیلی حساسن .. نیروگاه معمولا برق قدرت و کنترل میخواد .. البته اگه پارتی داشته باشی مهم نیس

----------


## masudr

یع سوال من کارشناسی برق قبول شدم اول من فوق دیپلم برق میگیرم 2 سال میخونم بعد از دوسال دیگه گرایش انتخاب میکنم؟ 

مثلا دانشگاهی گرایش قدرت نداشته باشه من باید چکار کنم ؟

من میتونم از این دانشگاه کاردانی برق خودمو بگیرم یعنی دوسال بخونم؟

----------


## masudr

یکی بیاد جواب بده سوال بالای

----------


## masudr

یکی جواب لطفا

----------


## masudr

> یع سوال من کارشناسی برق قبول شدم اول من فوق دیپلم برق میگیرم 2 سال میخونم بعد از دوسال دیگه گرایش انتخاب میکنم؟ 
> 
> مثلا دانشگاهی گرایش قدرت نداشته باشه من باید چکار کنم ؟
> 
> من میتونم از این دانشگاه کاردانی برق خودمو بگیرم یعنی دوسال بخونم؟


کسی نیست جواب این سوال بده

----------


## newpath

> کسی نیست جواب این سوال بده


سلام .. اگه گرایش ذکر نشده معمولا بعد دو سال انتخاب میکنی تو دانشگاه .. و اگه بقول خودتون گرایش قدرت نداشته باشه این دانشگاه .. میتونی با تقریبا پاس کردن 70 واحد مدرک معادل کاردانی بگیری که به ضررت تموم میشه .. چون باید کنکور کاردانی به کارشناسی بدی واسه ادامه تحصیل و دانشگاهای فنی حرفه ای فقط در این زمینه فعالن که ممکنه سطحشون به دانشگاه خودت نرسه .. بهت گفتم برو شرایط استخدامیو ببین .. همین امسالم وزارت نیرو استخدام داشت ..

----------


## masudr

> سلام .. اگه گرایش ذکر نشده معمولا بعد دو سال انتخاب میکنی تو دانشگاه .. و اگه بقول خودتون گرایش قدرت نداشته باشه این دانشگاه .. میتونی با تقریبا پاس کردن 70 واحد مدرک معادل کاردانی بگیری که به ضررت تموم میشه .. چون باید کنکور کاردانی به کارشناسی بدی واسه ادامه تحصیل و دانشگاهای فنی حرفه ای فقط در این زمینه فعالن که ممکنه سطحشون به دانشگاه خودت نرسه .. بهت گفتم برو شرایط استخدامیو ببین .. همین امسالم وزارت نیرو استخدام داشت ..


دمت گرم رفیق بابت جواب

----------

